# MSI GTX GeForce 970 4 G SLI



## Dohe15 (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Community, 

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine 2. MSI GTX GeForce 970 4G im SLI verbund zulegen möchte. 
Also beide anstecken und mit doppelter leistung zocken.

Was haltet ihr davon? 

Könnt ihr es Empfehlen? 
Oder eher nicht?

Ist es mit meinen Komponenten kompatibel?
Oder müsste ich was upgraden?
Wie Teuer sind die einzelnen Upgrades? 
Und wie Teuer im gesamten?

*Bitte helft mir! *

Komponenten folgen:

*Prozessor:
** 		Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 TRAY 		 **Mainboard:
** 		ASRock Z87 Extreme3 		 
**Arbeitsspeicher (RAM):
** 		8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport Dual Kit (2x) 		 
**Grafikkarte:
** 		MSI GTX GeForce 970 4G* 
Soundkarte:
 		Keine, Könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen? 		 *Festplatte:
** 		3000GB Intenso (2x = 6TB) 		 
**Netzteil:
** 		530 Watt be quiet! 		 
**Gehäuse:
** 		Enermax Thormax Giant 		 *
Monitor:
 		Samsung S27D390H  (27 Zoll)) schwarz 		 
Tastatur:
 		BAKTH Beleuchtete Gaming Tastatur 		 Maus:
 		Sharkoon Drakonia USB Grün (kabelgebunden) 		 
Lautsprecher:
 		Auna XCess 5.1 aktive Surround Anlage 		 
Betriebssystem:
 		Windows 7 Professional 		 
Internetverbindung:
 		Leider Keine Aktive 		 
Laufwerke:
 		2x Standart DvD Laufwerke 		 
Benchmarks:
 		- 		 *
Besonderheiten:*
*CPU Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 Tower Kühler 		


*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mich von dem Gedanken schnell verabschieden und mir das Geld sparen. Doppelte Spielleistung ist absolut utopisch, und nur bei einer Handvoll Spielen wirst du da einen echten Schub verspüren. Vielleicht 20, 30%, vielleicht sogar etwas mehr. Aber für den Preis einer zweiten Graka? Nicht lohnenswert meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2016)

ich würde -an deiner stelle- eher auf auf die nächste generation warten, dann die (immer noch sehr gute) 970gtx vekloppen und ggf eine high-end-karte kaufen. ich halte von multi-gpu-lösungen im allgemeinen nicht so besonders viel, auch da beim supoort hin und wieder geschlampt wird.

aber damit wäre ich ja sauboys meinung, also muss ich das gesagte wohl noch mal überdenken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

Die kommenden Pascal-Grakas würden vielleicht sogar eine Zweit-Karte überflüssig machen wenn viel mehr RAM-Speicher auf denen laufen sollten. Dann könnte man die momentane 970er einfach ersetzen. Abhängig davon was die Pascals am Ende kosten werden.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2016)

Dohe15 schrieb:


> Also beide anstecken und mit doppelter leistung zocken.



das hört sich jetzt ganz böse an, aber ich würde mich ja erstmal überhaupt informieren, denn du hast scheinbar garkeine Ahnung von dem Thema

Das Leistungsplus ist wenn MAXIMAL 60% und das auch nur unter Optimalen bedingungen! Was auch daran liegt das sich eben auch nicht der VRAM verdoppelt, wobei dazu auch dazu kommt das du keine 4GiB sondern 3,5 hast


----------



## Dohe15 (24. Februar 2016)

das mit den 3,5 GB wusste ich ... und wiso wird der VRAM nicht verdoppelt? hätte ich dann keine 7GB ? ... hmm nein so böse hört sich das nicht an ... habe auch versucht mich bissle zu Informieren aber werde da nicht so richtig schlau draus.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2016)

Dohe15 schrieb:


> das mit den 3,5 GB wusste ich ... und wiso wird der VRAM nicht verdoppelt? hätte ich dann keine 7GB ?



nein, das ist definitiv nicht der fall.
als leistungsplus sollen bei sli grundsätzlich maximal 60% drin sein, so weit ich weiß. 
wenn der vram limitiert, logischerweise weniger.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2016)

weil Beide Karten das Bild berechnen müssen


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2016)

Jo, SLI macht selten Sinn. Du hast je nach Spiel 0 bis 60% mehr Leistung, ganz selten mal mehr. RAM verdoppelt sich in der Tat NICHT. Und Du hast deutlich mehr Strombedarf, ich glaub die GTX 970 braucht bei Last 180-220W - d.h. mal eben 200W mehr, 500W in der Summe statt 300W. Und es kann daher dann eng werden mit dem Netzteil, so dass du da auch noch ein neues holen musst. 

SLI ist an sich nur was für die, die genug Geld haben und denen die eine nicht reicht, dann kaufen die DIREKT zwei Karten. Und manchmal isses halt billiger als eine SEHR teure Karte: 2x GTX 970 sind ca so teuer wie eine GTX 980 Ti, aber eine GTX 980 Ti ist nur 40% schneller. Da ist das SLI oft schneller, aber eben auch stromhungriger, und in manchen Games versagt das SLI dann doch...


----------



## Dohe15 (26. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank. Ich habe mich von der Idee Verabschiedet. 
Vielen dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2016)

Dohe15 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ich habe mich von der Idee Verabschiedet.
> Vielen dank für die Hilfe.


  in der aktuellen PCG ist dazu übrigens ein längerer Artikel drin


----------

